# Oh yeaaa



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

look,in like the big O is going to in the low 30,s this week,n. with this cool rain i,ed say thel,be some fish caught. what, el think.!%:B


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

going after skippies in a couple hours, man i,m PUMPED over some fast water. yeaaa.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Let me know how you do Boone!


----------



## JStone (Aug 24, 2011)

Good luck Boone! I went out on Monday and for a couple hours with not much luck. I only caught a lmb and this was near the mouth of the LMR.....But I'm pumped cuz fall fishing will be here soon!


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

got a bucket full of hybrid candy last night, thinking river going to rise even higher then expected. hop,in theres no maniteries sat. work planed tight lines to all.


----------



## ronj18 (Jul 21, 2011)

I too caught a bunch of candies yesterday the bait fish are rising with the water in the shallow current breaks. Skippys were busting but didnt have a small enough sabiki


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

all my skippies where 3 to 4 inches. having to work tomarrow, but still go,ing in even,in.


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

:B


boonecreek said:


> got a bucket full of hybrid candy last night, thinking river going to rise even higher then expected. hop,in theres no maniteries sat. work planed tight lines to all.


how u,all do, let hear some reports. :B bit the creek mouth u,r on the place to be.


----------

